# That 90's Thread



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

Reminiscing the other day got me thinking about the 80's and how awful those times really were. The 90's were my favorite decade thus far. Just thought I'd bring some things up for nostalgia's sake good and bad:

{someone already mentioned this first one}

*POG's* - hated them, all the freshman would play them at lunch and the rest of us upper classman would ridicule the shit out of them (only because we ridicule that which we don't understand).

*Parachute Pants* - I admit I rock'd a pair my Freshman year ... along with a paisley rayon shirt (shudder).

*The 1994 World Cup* - It was when people in the US first learned that people do play soccer (association football) after elementry school age.

*Roger Rabbit* - The dance not the movie.

*Trainspotting* - Anyone else creeped out by the baby crawling on the ceiling hallucination sequence? Decided heroin wasn't too chic after that flick.

*1996* - Best year ever! (for me anyway)


next ...


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 24, 2010)

My formative years were in the 90s even though I am an 80s baby.

None of that reality show crap was taken into effect

Good times, good economy

Best tv shows--The Parenthood, Family Matters, Full House, Step by Step, Livin' Single, Clueless, FunHouse, Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego, Vanishing Son, etc

90s Nick was the bomb-My Brother and Me (with its 9 episodes), Salute your shorts, Clarissa Explains it All, The Tomorrow People, Doug, All That, Kenan and Kel, etc.

The fashions were alright--Cross colors, Neon, the grunge look,_ cheongsam _dresses (which are always cute), baby doll dresses (which came back in style in the late 2000s) the Spice Girl look ( I wanted Ginger Spice's boots from the Say You'll Be There video)

Don't get me started on the music.....


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 24, 2010)

The 90's were hecka awesome was born in the 90's and grew up they were good times for being a kid.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Not many people remember that the Gulf War was in the early 90's when I was in school, but it didn't last very long. I guess that shows my age, but the 90's were fun.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Not many people remember that the Gulf War was in the early 90's when I was in school, but it didn't last very long. I guess that shows my age, but the 90's were fun.



Almost had a Gulf War II in 1997 ... my unit was on a 48 standby and couldn't go anywhere one weekend, we had all our gear ready and were ready to ship out because Saddam kept kicking out the UN NBC inspection teams.

We all ended up getting a keg from the base PX (country store) and had beer for breakfast/lunch/dinner.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 24, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Reminiscing the other day got me thinking about the 80's and how awful those times really were. The 90's were my favorite decade thus far. Just thought I'd bring some things up for nostalgia's sake good and bad:
> 
> {someone already mentioned this first one}
> 
> ...



Hmm, you shoulda been around in the 70's. Growing up in the 70's and being a teen in the 80's was awesome. I think you were just too young to appreciate the 80's.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I did spend my formative years in the 80's. Some of the lo-lights were hairbands, crippling poverty, mullets, dirty dancing, neon colored chuck taylors, comodore computers, & the guys from hot tub time machine.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 24, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Well, I did spend my formative years in the 80's. Some of the lo-lights were hairbands, crippling poverty, mullets, dirty dancing, neon colored chuck taylors, comodore computers, & the guys from hot tub time machine.



Crippling poverty? Hmm, I dont come from a rich family by any means but I dont recall crippling poverty but then again it's all subjective and could depend on where you grew up.

As for the other things you mention, those were some awesome memories. Again I think if you had been older you might feel different about the 80's.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 24, 2010)

The 80's were cool too. I just finished watching one of my favorite movies from the 80's Space Balls.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 24, 2010)

I was born in the 90s too but I absolutely adore the 80s.

And there are so many great memories I have as a 90s kid. Specifically the TV shows.

And who here remembers the WonderBall?


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 24, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I was born in the 90s too but I absolutely adore the 80s.
> 
> And there are so many great memories I have as a 90s kid. Specifically the TV shows.



You make me feel really old.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> You make me feel really old.



These young punks make me feel old too.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 24, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I was born in the 90s too but I absolutely adore the 80s.
> 
> And there are so many great memories I have as a 90s kid. Specifically the TV shows.
> 
> And who here remembers the *WonderBall*?



Those toys were the _shit_.

And you can't beat 90's Nickelodeon.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

*Starfox * - "do a barrell roll"

*Jeffery Dahmer* - What a stinker!

*Grace Under Fire* - Went to see a taping at CBS studios and all I can say is that Mrs Butler is deffinately (or was) a cougar!


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh yeah. 90s videogames were the best. I mean Nintendo has consistently been on top, but man were they the best with the N64.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 24, 2010)

Only one phrase reminds me directly of the 90s:

"Iiiinnn... West Philedelphia, born and raised..."

No need to finish.

But let's just say... my heart was broken when I had to delete this song as a ringtone from my phone because it had to be reset.

Anyone remember when yo-yos were a little TOO popular? When I was in school, everyone was so hooked on their yo-yos that they'd even whip them out on the field during a soccer match! CRAZY!

Oh, I could go on and on. I was a 90s kid. This is so my thing! lol.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 24, 2010)

Damn it I always miss when things go on on here haha.

I shall sleep haha.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 24, 2010)

I was born in the 90s. That automatically made it an awesome decade.

But to be honest, and I'm going to speak for the other jailbaits here, we were kids. Besides toys and catoons, it's not like you'd remember anything incredibly important.


----------



## Melian (Jun 24, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Oh yeah. 90s videogames were the best. I mean Nintendo has consistently been on top, but man were they the best with the N64.



You've got to be kidding. That's probably the worst system ever invented, and this is coming from someone who owned a Sega Saturn!

Early 90's was the age of SNES and Genesis, and the most memorable games I ever played were from that period: Earthbound, FFVI, Chronotrigger, Secret of Mana, Secret of Evermore, Lunar, Earthworm Jim, Phantasy Star IV, way too many Sonics, haha...etc etc. Hell, I'm replaying Kirby's Dreamland 3 right now (well, not RIGHT now, but when I get home I'll be continuing).

That being said, there was so much awesome shit in the 90's. Twin Peaks, Duckman, The Maxx, Mission Hill, Demolition Man (LOL), Jurassic Park, Scooter/Crystal Method/Prodigy/KMFDM (at their best) and rave culture, warehouse parties that lasted for three days, the fattest fat pants were everywhere, NEON, Operation Desert Storm trading cards, Pulp Fiction, Half-Life, Alien 3, and nobody had fucking cell phones!!!

I could go on...and may do so, later


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> My formative years were in the 90s even though I am an 80s baby.
> 
> None of that reality show crap was taken into effect
> 
> ...



YES. Growing up in the 90s was absolutely phenomenal. Daria, Are You Afraid of the Dark?, playing marbles in elementary school, Selena, when MTV actually had music, the grunge scene, saved by the freaking bell, furbies, people not caring how many calories were in a burger king combo, skip it! ACK. I miss the 90s so hard. 

someone hurry up and make a time masheen so's i can play with my electronic diary!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

Melian said:


> You've got to be kidding. That's probably the worst system ever invented, and this is coming from someone who owned a Sega Saturn!
> 
> Early 90's was the age of SNES and Genesis, and the most memorable games I ever played were from that period: Earthbound, FFVI, Chronotrigger, Secret of Mana, Secret of Evermore, Lunar, Earthworm Jim, Phantasy Star IV, way too many Sonics, haha...etc etc. Hell, I'm replaying Kirby's Dreamland 3 right now (well, not RIGHT now, but when I get home I'll be continuing).
> 
> ...



Reading your post . . . well it made me cry, laugh, and cry some more. I still play Secret of Mana once every three months. I Just have too. Chronotrigger. FUCK! I try to play that once every half a year, to remind me how lucky I was to be alive in the 90's. 

I have one though. If you were a child in the 90's or growing up in the 90's, you realize we've been around for the building of the internet. 

something 90's . . . How about Dial-up internets. FUUUUUUCK, that shit took forever.


----------



## Melian (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> something 90's . . . How about Dial-up internets. FUUUUUUCK, that shit took forever.



Oh man...dial-up was balls. Especially when you were trying to use Napster 

Off topic: I need to send you pics of my 90's game shrine sometime. It's really getting ridiculous.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 24, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> The 90's were hecka awesome was born in the 90's and grew up they were good times for being a kid.





WillSpark said:


> I was born in the 90s too but I absolutely adore the 80s.
> 
> And there are so many great memories I have as a 90s kid. Specifically the TV shows.
> 
> And who here remembers the WonderBall?





Dang, you two are REAL YOUNG!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

Melian said:


> Oh man...dial-up was balls. Especially when you were trying to use Napster
> 
> Off topic: I need to send you pics of my 90's game shrine sometime. It's really getting ridiculous.



HAH Napster. Awesome. I was going to say it was balls when you trying to look at porn as a pre-pubescent boy in a house all alone, but it sucked for napster too.

I'm looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Dang, you two are REAL YOUNG!!!!



I've been saying it all along. Fucking jailbait.


----------



## Melian (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAH Napster. Awesome. I was going to say it was balls when you trying to look at porn as a pre-pubescent boy in a house all alone, but it sucked for napster too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the pictures.



Yeah, you'd have time to load one video, then jerk off between frames 

Or go on ICQ. Hahahaha. I'm pretty sure my ICQ profile mentioned "donkey rape." You know...so like-minded individuals could find it.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Dang, you two are REAL YOUNG!!!!



Well haha I guess so huh. But we have to be young once xD.



bionic_eggplant said:


> I've been saying it all along. Fucking jailbait.



And I know I am not jail bait xD I am legal hahahahaha:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah, you'd have time to load one video, then jerk off between frames
> 
> Or go on ICQ. Hahahaha. I'm pretty sure my ICQ profile mentioned "donkey rape." You know...so like-minded individuals could find it.



HAHAHAH ICQ! Not for the win. It's funny you mentioned that, I was just talking to my friend about it two days ago. And how it pissed me off because I couldn't choose a screen name, and I was just a serial number.


----------



## Melian (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAH ICQ! Not for the win. It's funny you mentioned that, I was just talking to my friend about it two days ago. And how it pissed me off because I couldn't choose a screen name, and I was just a serial number.



Were you one of those serial number guys who would just appear and spam a person with pics of your penis? I would always LOL at them, tell them they were small and then block.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

Melian said:


> Were you one of those serial number guys who would just appear and spam a person with pics of your penis? I would always LOL at them, tell them they were small and then block.



:blush:

so YOU were the donkey Raper that blocked me.


----------



## Melian (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> :blush:
> 
> so YOU were the donkey Raper that blocked me.



LOL.

*block*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

Melian said:


> LOL.
> 
> *block*



you better watch your back. my penis WILL find you!


----------



## Melian (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you better watch your back. my penis WILL find you!



Keep your penis away from my...er...back.

*this thread is getting ruined. someone post about the 90's!!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

Melian said:


> Keep your penis away from my...er...back.
> 
> *this thread is getting ruined. someone post about the 90's!!*



What about Flat-tops. Those haircuts RULED the 90's.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I've been saying it all along. Fucking jailbait.



I'm King Fucking Jailbait.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What about Flat-tops. Those haircuts RULED the 90's.



How did you get my school photos? I rocked the shit outta that haircut.


----------



## RJI (Jun 24, 2010)

Parachute Pants were from the 80's...


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

*The high flat top fade* - like the one Play sported (from Kid n Play)

Remeber the summer of 90 when there was a big battle between MC Hammer and Vanilla Ice for the top of the US radio charts ... so weird considering how rap mired itself in violence just a few years later ... in 1995 when the battles actually turned to gun play and we lost a couple of great hip-hop artists in Tupac and Biggie.

Speaking of Tupac, anyone remember when he was in Digital Underground before he got all "gangsta"? Can you name the movie he was in with John Candy, Demi Moore, and Chevy Chase (one of my favorite comedies from the 90's BTW)?


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

RJI said:


> Parachute Pants were from the 80's...



... and sported my MC Hammer in the 90's.


----------



## BoostChub (Jun 24, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> *The high flat top fade* - like the one Play sported (from Kid n Play)
> 
> Remeber the summer of 90 when there was a big battle between MC Hammer and Vanilla Ice for the top of the US radio charts ... so weird considering how rap mired itself in violence just a few years later ... in 1995 when the battles actually turned to gun play and we lost a couple of great hip-hop artists in Tupac and Biggie.
> 
> Speaking of Tupac, anyone remember when he was in Digital Underground before he got all "gangsta"? Can you name the movie he was in with John Candy, Demi Moore, and Chevy Chase (one of my favorite comedies from the 90's BTW)?



Nothing But Trouble

2pac/Biggie rip.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 24, 2010)

RJI said:


> Parachute Pants were from the 80's...





Gyrene said:


> ... and sported my MC Hammer in the 90's.



Aw Sh......


Hammer Pants Hit the Runways
Can't Touch This Style Comeback


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 25, 2010)

What about the gelly sandals fad?

Apparently that fad is back... Saw a crap TON of gelly sandals at the store today. For shame.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jun 25, 2010)

BoostChub said:


> Nothing But Trouble.



Quite the fantastic film. 


I can't really think of anything that hasn't been said yet. 90's Nick cartoons: Ahh! Real Monsters, Angry Beavers, Rocko's Modern Life and Ren and Stimpy. 

Good MTV Cartoons

Sit-coms in their prime. 

Great musical explorations and expansion. Funk rock, Alt rock, Folk rock, Rock rock. I was a huge fan of Beck and Faith No More way back when. Still am now, for that matter. Even though I was a youngling when they originally came out (Excluding Beck), I still enjoyed FNM towards the end of the 90's. So it still counts. 

Among other one hit wonders from the 90's that I enjoyed from the old college radio style. 

Good decade. Great decade. My favorite decade for sure.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 25, 2010)

Melian said:


> You've got to be kidding. That's probably the worst system ever invented, and this is coming from someone who owned a Sega Saturn!
> 
> Early 90's was the age of SNES and Genesis, and the most memorable games I ever played were from that period: Earthbound, FFVI, Chronotrigger, Secret of Mana, Secret of Evermore, Lunar, Earthworm Jim, Phantasy Star IV, way too many Sonics, haha...etc etc. Hell, I'm replaying Kirby's Dreamland 3 right now (well, not RIGHT now, but when I get home I'll be continuing).
> 
> ...



Oh, trust me I'm not dissing SNES or Genesis, but dammit I grew up with Super Mario 64, Donkey Kong 64, Starfox 64, Super Smash Bros., Goldeneye 007, MISCHIEF MAKERS, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, and all the others. Outside of the capitalized awesomeness that noone remembers and a couple of the others, those games still rule the roost as some of the best ever given mention.


----------



## Esther (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was born in the 90s. That automatically made it an awesome decade.



What!! For some reason I thought you were older than me. You look so ma-tuuure in your photos.

I have to agree with Melian and Hosay about Chrono Trigger being a highlight of the 90s. It was re-released a couple years ago for the Nintendo DS and I loved playing it again on such a convenient handheld console! I never played Secret of Mana though... could never get my hands on a copy. But I loved Legend of Mana for the PSX, as fucking confusing as it was (it was released in 99 in Japan, does that count?!)

The Pokemon fad started with Red/Blue... I'm not gonna lie, I still follow the games. They are super brainless good times. Pokemon Black/White is supposed to come out soon with improved graphics!

Also Incubus, Faith No More, Radiohead, Beck, Smashing Pumpkins, Refused, Deftones... I still dig some of the tunes from the 90s.

Another great thing about the 90s was that I was still cute. Hadn't grown into the inevitable ugly/awkward phase yet, that happened in the 2000s in highschool, hahaha.

And for the record... I was always more of an MIRC fan


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 25, 2010)

I am in IRC right now....I will never grow up.


----------



## Melian (Jun 25, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Oh, trust me I'm not dissing SNES or Genesis, but dammit I grew up with Super Mario 64, Donkey Kong 64, Starfox 64, Super Smash Bros., Goldeneye 007, MISCHIEF MAKERS, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, and all the others. Outside of the capitalized awesomeness that noone remembers and a couple of the others, those games still rule the roost as some of the best ever given mention.



We'll have to agree to disagree on this one - I thought all those games were god awful. Haha. Except Goldeneye, but that one caused me way too much rage.

The whole problem with that system, other than the controller basically being a gay spaceship, was that the games were unoriginal and just played....weirdly. I'm not sure how I can express that second thought any better, but there you have it. My husband and I have banned the n64 from our apartment, unless it has been hollowed out and made into a toilet paper dispenser.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 25, 2010)

Melian said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on this one - I thought all those games were god awful. Haha. Except Goldeneye, but that one caused me way too much rage.
> 
> The whole problem with that system, *other than the controller basically being a gay spaceship*, was that the games were unoriginal and just played....weirdly. I'm not sure how I can express that second thought any better, but there you have it. My husband and I have banned the n64 from our apartment, unless it has been hollowed out and made into a toilet paper dispenser.



HAHAHAHA, Everytime I pick one up I think, "what the fuck is wrong with this thing?" You ma'am, have just answered one of my life's very sought after questions. Is there anything you DON'T do right?


----------



## Melian (Jun 25, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA, Everytime I pick one up I think, "what the fuck is wrong with this thing?" You ma'am, have just answered one of my life's very sought after questions. Is there anything you DON'T do right?



Alas, I can't take credit for it. I read "gay spaceship" on some image, probably from 4chan, a while ago...the image showed evolution of game controllers through the ages, and it pretty much took a shit all over the n64 controller. It was too hilarious to forget, but unfortunately, not hilarious enough to save the pic


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 25, 2010)

Melian said:


> Alas, I can't take credit for it. I read "gay spaceship" on some image, probably from 4chan, a while ago...the image showed evolution of game controllers through the ages, and it pretty much took a shit all over the n64 controller. It was too hilarious to forget, but unfortunately, not hilarious enough to save the pic



My Hat is off to you for entering the Internets Abyss known as 4chan. So you still get the credit.

On Subject, the Oklahoma City Bombing was in 95 and mother Teresa died in 99, there were big huffs over both.


----------



## RJI (Jun 25, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> ... and sported my MC Hammer in the 90's.



Those were 2 completely different types of awful pants. 

Parachute pants were just that, a mimic of parachute material with zippers and pockets. 
Hammertime pants were tight at the waist and ankle and ultra baggy in the legs to provide room for dancing, also worn by Vanilla Ice.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 25, 2010)

In Living Color...that show made me laugh so freakin' hard. 

And here's a short list of some movies released in the 90s...

Titanic
Jurassic Park
Independence Day
Forrest Gump
Men in Black
Ghost
Saving Private Ryan
Pretty Woman
Dances With Wolves
Mrs. Doubtfire
The Bodyguard
The Lion King 
Se7en (my personal favorite of all time)
American Beauty
Apollo 13 
The Rock
Schindler's List
Toy Story
There's Something About Mary


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually made a comic recently about an actual discussion with friends about pogs.







pogs rocked


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 25, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> I actually made a comic recently about an actual discussion with friends about pogs.
> 
> 
> 
> pogs rocked



That rocked...and I can't rep yet..help:bow:


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 25, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> The 90's were hecka awesome was born in the 90's and grew up they were good times for being a kid.



Totally agree!!!! (Go 90s kids)


----------



## RJI (Jun 25, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> That rocked...and I can't rep yet..help:bow:



Except for the FAG STATUS part....


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 25, 2010)

What's even weirder is that I know about ALL that stuff --because my SON grew up in the 90's! 
Now don't make me go all parental on your potty mouths, children!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## freakyfred (Jun 25, 2010)

RJI said:


> Except for the FAG STATUS part....



What do you mean?

oh and to keep this on topic






Awesome cartoon is awesome.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, and this too ...


----------



## Zowie (Jun 25, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> oh and to keep this on topic
> 
> ...



I was just thinking about that today, especially the part of the pidgeon that disguised himself as a man. Damn my young rotting mind, I can't remember the name of that for the life of me. That was fantastic.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2010)

Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 25, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Pinky and the Brain.



YES.
Although, I feel it's something that if I watch now I'll get way more of the jokes than I did before.

Why don't they make smart cartoons anymore?


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> YES.
> Although, I feel it's something that if I watch now I'll get way more of the jokes than I did before.
> 
> Why don't they make smart cartoons anymore?



They do. They're just few and far between.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> YES.
> Although, I feel it's something that if I watch now I'll get way more of the jokes than I did before.
> 
> Why don't they make smart cartoons anymore?



Yea, I mean I always felt mentally stimulated by what I was watching. I feel like there were so many more references and intellectual bits in 90s cartoons.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 26, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Totally agree!!!! (Go 90s kids)



Haha heck yes WOOT WOOT!!!!!

Okay I must control my self can't get to Oh yeah 90's kids are awesome (even though we are)
jk
Ahhhhhh I like talking my nonsense and being happy!!!

Everyone rule!!!

There no one will argue with me TeeHee!!!!!:happy:


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 26, 2010)

Melian said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on this one - I thought all those games were god awful. Haha. Except Goldeneye, but that one caused me way too much rage.
> 
> The whole problem with that system, other than the controller basically being a gay spaceship, was that the games were unoriginal and just played....weirdly. I'm not sure how I can express that second thought any better, but there you have it. My husband and I have banned the n64 from our apartment, unless it has been hollowed out and made into a toilet paper dispenser.



WhatisthisIdon'teven...


----------



## youareneverready (Jun 26, 2010)

The Adventures of Pete & Pete anyone?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 26, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Awesome cartoon is awesome.











he tickled me


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 26, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> he tickled me



I feel bad cause I never "got" Freakazoid when I was younger. Rewatched it like a year ago and found a brand new appreciation for it. Brilliant cartoon.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 28, 2010)

From "Doug Tips the Scales"


----------



## Bearsy (Jun 28, 2010)

Feels bad man... 

View attachment 1990was20yearsago.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jun 29, 2010)

I have lots of great memories of the 90's, but that is probably because:

- met my now wife in '90
- graduated uni and got first full time job (eventually) in '91
- lived in Montreal 91-93 (awesome city!)
- got engaged in 93 and married in 94
- went through that whole first decade of working where you are learning and moving up quickly
- our son was born in '98.

So I went from being a single university student to a married, gainfully employed, Dad over the course of the decade. With all of that going on, I wasn't paying all that much attention to popular culture, but I will add one key thing:

- The birth of the worldwide web!

That changed, well not everything, but certainly a LOT of things!


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 29, 2010)

Tad said:


> - The birth of the worldwide web!
> 
> That changed, well not everything, but certainly a LOT of things!



I think it's not too far from the truth to say it changed everything. Not the entirety of the the physical universe, obviously, but you know, everything that is knowledge-based and humanity as a whole.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 3, 2010)

Long media trip ahead.......


When it comes to music I loved hip hop, alternative/metal/rock (especially out of the west coast), electronica/trance/ultra lounge/dance.

When it comes to shows I always watched Seinfeld, Sliders, Martin, Will & Grace, Beverly Hills 90210, Charmed, The Tick, The Outer Limits, 3rd Rock from the Sun, In Living Color, Madtv, Real World, and The Fresh Prince of Bel Air..lol.

When it comes to movies I'm just going to name stars in no particular order ..

Keanu Reeves
Lawrence Fishburn
Michelle Pfeiffer
Russel Crowe
Kevin Apacey
Kim Basinger
Guy Pearce
Danny Devito
Bruce Willis
Brad Pitt
Tom Cruise
Sandra Bullock
Nicole Kidman
Nia Long
Angela Bassett
Michael Keaton
Robert DeNiro
Ray Liotta
Joe Pesci
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Jack Nicholson
Paul Rudd
Ice Cube
Matt Dillon
Neve Campbell
Christopher Walken
Gary Oldman
Johnny Depp
Gwyneth Paltrow

One image that I remember that would best describe the naughty 90's is ..


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2010)

Should be the president now


----------



## flinflam (Jul 3, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> In Living Color...that show made me laugh so freakin' hard.
> 
> And here's a short list of some movies released in the 90s...
> 
> ...



Se7en your personal favorite?! Sweet merciful Jesus could you be any hotter?

The 90's were great time for gangster(or gangsta if you're hip) type movies
Goodfellas
Casino
Donnie Brasco
Pulp Fiction
reservoir dogs
the Usual Suspects
Boyz 'n the hood
Jackie Brown
of course the 90's also gave us Godfather III and has yet to apologize for that!

and of course one of my favorite movies Clerks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2010)

Jackie Brown and Pulp Fiction are among my personal faves, too.


Let's not ever forget Antonio Banderas in Desperado.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just watched Copland earlier, one of the most underrated movies of the late 90's.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 6, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Should be the president now



If he was, everything might be


very expensive.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 7, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> If he was, everything might be
> 
> 
> very expensive.



very expensive, huh-HAH!


----------



## flinflam (Jul 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Let's not ever forget Antonio Banderas in Desperado.



No, let's not forget Salma Hayek in Desperado! :smitten:


----------



## djudex (Jul 7, 2010)

Ahhh the 90's!







My favourite part of the 90's was the Goldstar 3D0 and some....illegal stuff 

Oh yeah and Red Dwarf, I love that show!


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 7, 2010)

djudex said:


> Ahhh the 90's!



Holy batdroppings spaceman ... that pic is "teh HAWTNESS" :bow:


----------



## djudex (Jul 7, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Holy batdroppings spaceman ... that pic is "teh HAWTNESS" :bow:



Um .... thanks?

You know I'm a dude, right?


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 7, 2010)

djudex said:


> Um .... thanks?
> 
> You know I'm a dude, right?



Oh yeah ... totaly hetero compliment ... from one Fonzi fan to a Fonzi impersonator. You Da Man :bow:

PS your doing it right!


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't believe there are so many things nobody mentioned yet.

First of all (sorry I'm not quoting, but I'm on my phone) how dare you blast commodores!! I miss my commodore 64!! And to show how much of a geek I really am, I have c64 emulators on my computer and my droid (shut up!). Ah, floppy disks when they were litterally floppy.....

And I don't care if its a gay spaceship, I'm still playing my n64! Ok, I'm playing conkers bad fur day which technically came out in 2000, but whatever.

More geekness: the X files, star trek tng (which started in the 80's, I know) and ds9.

You guys mentioned mc hammer and vanilla ice. What about snoop dogg when he was still snoop doggy dogg. And who remembers criss cross?! Bonus points if you actually wore your clothes to school backwards! ..........not that I.....ok only once! I was a kid, shut up!

Those leather braided belts that you got too long so the excess hung down you your knee. 

My gangsta loony tunes t shirts, lol.

And then there was the music (well, the good music, not criss cross, lol). Nirvana, nine inch nails, alice in chains, pantera, metallica, foo fighters, the goo goo dolls, matchbox 20, dishwalla, deep blue something, toad the wet sprocket, type o negative, weezer, green day, the offspring, crash test dummies, collective soul, seven mary three, eve 6, 311, rage against the machine, better than ezra, oasis, bush, eagle eye cherry, silverchair, janes addiction, porno for pyros, butthole surfers, soundgarden, the verve, the verve pipe, tool, ben folds five, the presidents of the united states of america, garbage, third eye blind, pearl jam, temple of the dog, marcy playground, korn, limp bizkit, blind melon, candlebox, the cranberries, the wallflowers, kid rock, dog's eye view, pixies, red hot chili peppers, smashing pumkins, spin doctors.

Hell, in a few weeks me and my friend are going to see the gin blossoms and soul asylum live! But that's that all that on my mp3 player right now, lol.

What else. Someone already said animaniacs. There was tiny toons too. Watch those again as an adult. Man there were some dirty jokes in there! And I'm talking more than just the "Helllllllllllllooooooooooooooooo nurse!" (Which I still say in my head when I see hot women in public, lol.)

Airwalks

Somebody mentioned clerks. Then there's mallrats, chasing amy and dogma.

Can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## flinflam (Jul 7, 2010)

BigGuyInBwick said:


> First of all (sorry I'm not quoting, but I'm on my phone) how dare you blast commodores!! I miss my commodore 64!! And to show how much of a geek I really am, I have c64 emulators on my computer and my droid (shut up!). Ah, floppy disks when they were litterally floppy.....



I'm gonna pull the one up here. Not only did I have the Commodore 64, but I had it predecessor the Vic-20! And forget about floppy's do you remember the Datasette? For those of you not in the know, it used a cassette tape. For those of you that don't know what a cassette tape is, go to hell you young whipper snapper! 

And yes I do remember Kriss Kross and if we want to talk rap groups here's few from the 90's that I listened to

House of Pain-an Irish-American group and probably the only rappers that have used bagpipes in a rap.

Das Efx-one of my favs, probably cause they had a rap song about diarrhea

Ice Cube-before he was writing sitcoms for TBS he was a gangsta rapper

Ice-T-before he was a dramatic actor in Law&Order he was an O.G. One of my favorite albums

Public Enemy-before Flava Flav was acting like a fool on TV he was the hype man for one of the best east coast rap groups

Geto Boys-One of the first Southern rap groups(hailing from Houston) and the only group I know with a little man(Bushwick Bill). They're the group that's playing in Office Space when Peter causes chaos after being hypnotized. They're also played when they kill the fax machine

LL Cool J-"Mama said knock you out" nuff said

Heavy D and the Boyz-something for the ladies that love BHM! 

Digital Underground-they gave us the "Humpty Dance" and 2pac(he was a roadie and later rapped on their second album)

Cypress Hill-rumor had it you could get a contact high just buying the album 

Bust Rhymes-WOO-HAA!

Shaggy-Mr. Boombastic was the jam!

Beastie Boys-While I think their best album was Licensed to Ill in the 80s I thought they released better singles in the 90's

Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth-while other rappers used drum mixes, p-funk and James Brown, Pete Rock was sampling horns and jazz. Makes for a smooth sound(no pun intended)

Eric B and Rakim-the Godfathers of Hip-Hop. Personally I think they might be the most underrated groups ever.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 8, 2010)

You want geeky, how's this 1995 daily lineup.

6:00 AM - Bananas in Pajamas (PBS?)

6:30 AM - Nick Arcade (Nick)

7:00 AM - VR Troopers (WB 56?)

7:30 AM - Super Samurai Syber Squad (WB 56?)

8:00 Animaniacs (WB 56?)

8:30 The Tick (WB 56?)

9:00 Freakazoid?? (WB 56?)

Anyone who was around back then know if I'm correct? I'm 85 percent sure I got it right


----------



## Mishty (Jul 8, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Should be the president now




Ummmm, I think he is....


----------



## jellybellyrolls (Jul 10, 2010)

When Weezer was still awesome!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 10, 2010)

jellybellyrolls said:


> When Weezer was still awesome!



YES!


nuff said


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 11, 2010)

What's with these homies dissin' my girl, why do they got to front?


----------



## flinflam (Jul 11, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> What's with these homies dissin' my girl, why do they got to front?


What did we ever do to these guys, that made them so violent?


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 11, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> You want geeky, how's this 1995 daily lineup.
> 
> 6:00 AM - Bananas in Pajamas (PBS?)
> 
> ...



I grew up in NH, so I had just about the same channel lineup as you. As soon as I saw WB 56 I was like OH SHIT! lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 12, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I grew up in NH, so I had just about the same channel lineup as you. As soon as I saw WB 56 I was like OH SHIT! lol



Well if SuperHUMAN Samurai Syber Squad was on ABC, then VR Troopers was too. The shows came on one after another and I don't remember changing the channel.

Now that I think about it, what channel was the original Power Rangers on?


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 12, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Well if SuperHUMAN Samurai Syber Squad was on ABC, then VR Troopers was too. The shows came on one after another and I don't remember changing the channel.
> 
> Now that I think about it, what channel was the original Power Rangers on?



Fox as far as I know.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Fox as far as I know.



Well VR Troopers was a Power Rangers clone and another Saban brainchild, so wouldn't the Saban shows all be on Fox? I remember VR Troopers either being on ABC or WB 56....damn, its tough to remember something when you were 7-8


----------

